

LA-based well-funded startup needs Python programmers - lisper

Mars needs women, and Virgin Charter needs top-notch Python programmers.  The company is less than two years old, but as a member of the Virgin Group of companies it is backed by Sir Richard Branson, so it's relatively low-risk as startups go.  If you want more details, contact me at ron dot garret at virgin charter dot com, or just go to https://www.virgincharter.com/contact/for_work
======
apathy
Quote from the page:

 _We're looking for good people. Fill out the form below, and cross your
fingers._

Pass. Even Google was never that arrogant.

------
Prrometheus
I remember reading about Virgin Charter on the news. Pretty cool idea, filling
up empty seats on charter planes by advertising them over the internet (if I
remember correctly). That way you never have an empty jet flying back to its
home base.

Of course, what everybody wants to know is if they work for Virgin Charter,
will they get free rides from Virgin Galactic?

------
marcus
Sir Richard Branson once said a sentence that stuck with me for years, "The
best way to become a billionaire is to create as many millionaires as you can"

You forgot what is probably one of the most important factors for people here
when they decide to go work for someone else... Is there equity involved and
is it substantial...

~~~
wehriam
I'm not particularly concerned with equity unless I'm a founder or very early
employee.

------
bootload
_"... so it's relatively low-risk as startups go ..."_

Low risk, low potential reward.

